# Using Live Rock in Cichlid Tank



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

So I was able to get my hands on a nice used 75G about 4 days ago and I have cleaned it out and have it up and running / cycling with media from my 55G cichlid tank. This tank used to be a salt water tank and I have like 101lbs of Live Rock that came with it. Well, actually the rock is most likely dead as they had the tank down for about 3 weeks and now I just have it all stacked in a 10g bucket with no water. Can I use this rock in my 75G with my cichlids?

There are no fish or anything in the 75G as stated (waiting for levels), but wanted to start aquaplaning it and thought about using all this rock I have. I have read a few things about boiling the rock / putting it in the oven / cleaning it very well. More stuff about things possibly living inside of the rock, ect..

What would I have to do in order to use this rock?

Thank you in advance


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Use them the way they currently are? In a word, NO. You can clean the rocks thoroughly and then use them. I mean soaking in a bleach water solution and then power washing them. The


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

They'll be perfect but you will for sure need to clean the heck out of them. If I had any extra rocks from my reef tank you could bet they'd go in the cichlid tank. They will help with alkalinity.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I will say I have seen some tanks with Live Rock and it was pretty bland. After cleaning the dull grey color is not so nice to look at.


----------



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

Aighty, I just been trying to get rid of all this rock and it seems like a task. Local fish stores are stocked and im practically giving it away on Craigslist. I would put it on ebay but have no clue how much it would cost me to ship 101lbs of rock. I live in central NY. Wondering if I should just start a salt water tank..


----------

